# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Επισκευή μεγαφώνου B&C 15PL40

## PCMan

Έχω ένα μεγάφωνο που έχει καεί το πηνίο του.
Θέλω να το φτιάξω αλλά περιμένω καιρό μπας και βρω μια λογική τιμή.

Το 15PL40 έχει καταργηθεί, και το αντίστοιχο του(δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς), στοιχίζει γύρω στα 160€.
Η Επισκευή αυτού που έχω στοιχίζει γύρω στα 50-80€ αν κρίνω απο σελίδες στο εξωτερικό αλλά δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω γιατί δεν στέλνουν ελλάδα...
Εδώ στην ελλάδα, ρώτησα έναν στην πτολεμαίδα και μου είπε 280€ καινουριο και 270€ επισκευή  :Lol: 
Ρώτησα και έναν στην κοζάνη και είπε κάπου πάνω απο 120€.

Εγώ ΔΕΝ θέλω να μου το φτιάξουν αυτοι. Θέλω απλά να αγοράσω το κιτ επισκευής που περιλαμβάνει κώνο, spider, πηνίο, surrund, και dust cap και να το φτιάξω μόνος μου.

Μπορεί να βοηθησει κάποιος? Απο που μπορώ να αγοράσω το κιτ στην παραπάνω *λογική* τιμή?

----------


## PCMan

Κανείς δεν έχει επισκευάσει μεγάφωνο???

----------


## KOKAR

ε δεν είναι και το ευκολότερο πράγμα στον κόσμο......

----------


## Nemmesis

στον κλεφταρα τον δικο μας που πηγες τι τιμη περιμενες να σου πει? και εγω πιο παλια που εψαχνα για αυτο που θες και εσυ, στο τελος να σου πω οτι μετα απο 1-2 μηνες αναζητης απογοητευτηκα και αγορασα μεγαφωνο... :/

----------


## PCMan

Πανέυκολο είναι.
Εχω επισκευάσει πηνία χωρίς ανταλλακτικά και χωρίς να καταστρέψω τίποτα. Εδώ θα κολλήσω?


Παναγιώτη τι να κάνω? Έχει και άλλον? Μόνο αυτόν τον απατεώνα έχουμε εδώ..
Σε άλλες πόλεις δεν ξέρω κανέναν...
Κανείς δεν ξέρει ρε παιδιά?

----------


## ultra

> Πανέυκολο είναι.
> Εχω επισκευάσει πηνία χωρίς ανταλλακτικά και χωρίς να καταστρέψω τίποτα. Εδώ θα κολλήσω?
> 
> 
> Παναγιώτη τι να κάνω? Έχει και άλλον? Μόνο αυτόν τον απατεώνα έχουμε εδώ..
> Σε άλλες πόλεις δεν ξέρω κανέναν...
> Κανείς δεν ξέρει ρε παιδιά?


Νομιζω οτι ο αντιπροσωπος ειναι ο Bon Studio ΑΕΒΕ στην Αθηνα.

----------


## nikoslampadarios

Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω οτι σου ζήτησαν επισκευή μεγαφώνου 120ευρώ . Η επισκευή ενός μεγαφώνου 15"¨κυμαίνεται απο 40-50 ευρώ. Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στην Μεγαφωνική www.megafoniki.gr. Είμαι ο Νίκος Σαμαράς , ο τεχνίτης της Μεγαφωνικής επί 30 χρόνια. Εάν δεν έχεις βρει λύση στο πρόβλημά σου, μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω να βρεις τα ανταλλακτικά να κάνεις επισκευή μόνος σου. Όμως να έχεις υπ όψιν σου,ότι αν ο κώνος δεν μπει σωστά, θα σου κοστίσει ακριβότερα για να επανορθωθεί η ατέλεια, από κάποιον που γνωρίζει αυτήν την δουλειά. Και αυτό σου το λέω, διότι έχω πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που παρήγγειλαν ανταλλακτικά από e-bay, ακολούθησαν οδηγίες από video σχετικό στο YouTube και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αποτυχία, διότι και αυτοί που ανεβάζουν video σχετικά στο youtube, είναι σχετικώς άσχετοι.

----------

